# looking for 560ti 448 core ..



## dibya_kol (Feb 8, 2012)

hi guys,
I am planning to update my gpu, now using amd 5770. And planning to jump to nvidia's 560ti 448 core.
So can someone tell me, what it's price and from where i can get it ?

Thanks in advancd ..


----------



## Tenida (Feb 8, 2012)

AFAIK it still not available here in India.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 9, 2012)

No point to upgrade now, save the money for the upcoming HD 7800 series and the Nvidia Kepler series. HD 5770 is a very good card and can handle almost all the games @ 1080P resolution with decent settings.


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 9, 2012)

hmm may be u r right .actualy it cant feed titles like metro, crysis2,BF3, skyrim etc . So i am tempting about jump.
But ur suggestion looks sounds to me and in other thread as well.

Thanks ..


----------



## Cilus (Feb 9, 2012)

No problem, You are welcome. Actually I was having the same card you're having before jumping to HD 6870 Crossfire. For games you have mentioned, use intelligent settings rather than the highest settings to get optimized performance. In Metro, switch off Anti-Alizing and advanced Dx10 features to get good frame rate. Check the different guides for the optimum setup to run them fluently at your card. Then you can get decent performance without sacrificing visual quality.


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 9, 2012)

As per i know, in dx11 option u can't put off AA in metro, yes u can lower it down.(correct me if i am wrong). Yes, put off 'advance depth of field' fps can boost but it looses it's fun as well. Though it is playble in medium/high settings.
P.S : forgot to mention that i play games at 1920x1080 res.


----------



## ico (Feb 9, 2012)

GTX 560 Ti 448 is not available. Only GTX 560, 560 Ti and 570.


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 9, 2012)

specs wise it is closer to 570. So why not go for 570 instead?


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 11, 2012)

thanks for the replies guys ..


----------



## topgear (Feb 11, 2012)

^^ I think you better wait and get HD7950


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 11, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> specs wise it is closer to 570. So why not go for 570 instead?



570 is out of my reach. It still arround 21-22k. But this 560ti(448) is quite impressive, little oc to mach 570.



topgear said:


> ^^ I think you better wait and get HD7950



7950 is very good gpu,but i like physx as well. (there r very few tytles though). Presently i am using 5770 as a main card and a 240gt for physx. But now i want a single card solution, so i thought about that gpu.


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2012)

^^ wait for kepler, if kepler prices are what rumors say then for 300$ you'll get a solid card. 

If you can let go of Physx(which you should, coming from a 580 owner) then also check on 78xx.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 11, 2012)

^^ Nice suggestion buddy.


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> 570 is out of my reach. It still arround 21-22k. But this 560ti(448) is quite impressive, little oc to mach 570.
> 
> 
> 7950 is very good gpu,but i like physx as well. (there r very few tytles though). Presently i am using 5770 as a main card and a 240gt for physx. But now i want a single card solution, so i thought about that gpu.



PhysX is utter gimmick ( IMO ) but if you do need or like it you have GT240 ( what you will do with it then ) - if you enable physx on a single gpu solution it just reduce in-game FPS - so a discrete card for physx is more good - HD7950 is a very powerful card and can be OCed really well to get more performance.

Anyway, tkin has given you nice suggestion - so you can also wait for the release of kepler gpu - if it can perform well it could be the gpu you want or else it will create a good competition ( read reduction in gpu price ) for sure


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 2, 2012)

sorry for repling late in this thread. I have dicided to wait for kepler, lets see what it brings on table.
Thank u guys for ur time and suggestions .. 
Mods can close this thread.


----------

